# SURFEX HD delivered cheap



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

3Anyone know a site that will deliver this cheap to NI, ive been quoted £25 by some sites including the sponsors for DW.

Why are they conning us with delivery, Ive just had a set of bucket seats delivered for £35 and they are a lot lot heavier and a lot lot bigger than surfex hd.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

If it's NI doesn't uk postage still apply? So it should be to do with weight, a 5l container is pretty heavy anyway


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

www.p4d.co.uk

a bit cheaper at £15.93+vat for up to 10kgs

www.parcel2ship.co.uk/acatalog/Send-Parcel-To-Republic-Of-Ireland-DHL-Pickup.html

£13.79 + vat

www.interparcel.com

£12.99 plus vat


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

dantheman said:


> www.p4d.co.uk
> 
> a bit cheaper at £15.93+vat for up to 10kgs
> 
> ...


What you have to consider is that some couriers are funny about you shipping liquids, I know for a fact that if you send liquids with Interparcel and they're damaged they won't pay out compensation for it.

It's not the sellers robbing you, it's the courier company that sets the charge.

Alex


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Surely most companies are limiting themselves from our market for sake of a few spilt liquids. Sometimes you just have to take a hit on the postage for the greater good.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got some I could send in 980ml bottles. Shouldnt be more than £2.70 to post.


----------



## 1.8TS (Oct 13, 2009)

Brisa said:


> Surely most companies are limiting themselves from our market for sake of a few spilt liquids. Sometimes you just have to take a hit on the postage for the greater good.


The margins on that kinda thing arent worth it.

They'd have to sell another 6-7 bottles of the stuff to make up for the spilt one and the replacement. I don't blame them to be honest.

EG - they buy from BH for £15 a bottle. Sell for £20.

Postage costs them £10 - they charge you £8.

Cost for them - £25. Cost for you - £28. They make £3 on the transaction.

Bottle gets spilt - no compensation from the courier - hard luck. But you still want your bottle of Surfex. Company sends another, at a cost of £25. You have now spent £28 and they have outlayed £50. Loss of £22 for Company.

So they need to sell 7 more bottles (assuming none break) just to break even with the one that did break.

As Alex said, its the couriers that tie their hands. They'd obviously love to be able to send the bits everywhere for reasonable money as it'd mean more transactions on their books!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Daffy, try www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk - Ben delivers foc orders totalling more the £30, unless things have changed in recent weeks.
Speaking of which, I've some things due from Ben, and should be going off at the end of this week/beginning of next - you could tag yours onto mine, and meet up to collect.


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

yip ben does foc delivery for over £30 spend to N.I as i got an order from him , reason was because the fact postage was free and it didnt exclude northern ireland 

great service too


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

PJS said:


> Daffy, try www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk - Ben delivers foc orders totalling more the £30, unless things have changed in recent weeks.
> Speaking of which, I've some things due from Ben, and should be going off at the end of this week/beginning of next - you could tag yours onto mine, and meet up to collect.





diffinking said:


> yip ben does foc delivery for over £30 spend to N.I as i got an order from him , reason was because the fact postage was free and it didnt exclude northern ireland
> 
> great service too


Providing I can send using 1st Class Royal Mail and it's under 2Kg, then I do do the free delivery to NI. Royal Mail don't charge extra for NI so it's no problem. However a 5Ltr Surfex packaged up weighs about 7Kg so it needs to be sent by courier, and the trouble is UPS, DHL, Fed Ex etc all charge extra for NI. I think the cheapest option for NI is Parcel Force 48 at something like £12.50.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Yea parcel force is very cheap, thats who I had the bucket seats sent with, very reasonable.


----------

